
A third of popular websites are ‘fingerprinting’ you - manigandham
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/31/think-youre-anonymous-online-third-popular-websites-are-fingerprinting-you
======
smartbit
[http://archive.is/gtXzY](http://archive.is/gtXzY)

